# Estimating Software



## AC/GC (Jan 6, 2012)

Wondering if anybody here uses the Bid4Build estimating software and what you think of it. As well, what other software maybe suggestive for a small contractor.


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

I tried bid4build a couple years ago, its an ok program but I decided to make my own custom forms. They use to have a demo you could try out, not sure if they still do.

I am using estimationpro at the moment, it is still a work in progress but a nice program so far.


----------



## BuscemiBuilders (Jan 4, 2012)

Tried Bid4Build on a demo and thought it was too complicated. We are using Xactremodel now and love it for bigger jobs. For smaller jobs I feel your best bet is always your own historical data and forms or RSMeans for labor hours.


----------



## hilldawg (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Bid4Build. I am currently using JetStream for $99 a month. The estimating is a lot more detailed than I'm used to so I'm still learning it but its been good so far.

http://www.jetstreamapp.com


----------



## jcarosello (Dec 15, 2011)

*have you looked into Maxwell Systems?*

I don't know what size contractor you are, but Maxwell Systems ProContractorMX works for all different construction specialties & different size businesses. The program can be the standard or catered to your needs with additional modules. Also, it can be just an estimating program or you can add accounting to limit the amount of double data entry. 

Check it out!
ProContractorMX Estimating


----------



## Dbca (Jan 11, 2012)

I am just starting to look into estimating software. I have a conference call on Monday morning with PrioSoft. Is anyone familiar with their software?


----------



## Sieverding (Apr 25, 2012)

Dbca said:


> I am just starting to look into estimating software. I have a conference call on Monday morning with PrioSoft. Is anyone familiar with their software?


Well how was the meeting?


----------

